# Swagger Round 5 March 26th Vertigo



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It is time for round 5 of the swagger series. Over $800 in the pot so far. This is your last chance to get points at Vertigo. Race starts at 1:00 Saturday. $25 first class, $10 each additional class. Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm ready! I just hope I can get the Slash running by then...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm ready to Swagger. Hope I do better than I did at TNA.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm gonna try and make it but it'll be late like 2nd or 3rd qual by the time I get there..


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Get yo Swagga on....*

I can't wait...Toy cars are fun to drive....Especially at the SWAGGA...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

You guys are in trouble today! I'm gonna get there early enough to practice and I'm ready to race. LOL. :doowapsta


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Had a great time racing today! Very relaxing day of racing at vertigo. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

tannerH said:


> Had a great time racing today! Very relaxing day of racing at vertigo. Can't wait for the next one!


+1, Tanner, It was a pleasure to watch you wheel that buggy today!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

great races today. had alot of fun.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

had a blast another speed control down the drain


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What kind of ESC Jerry?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

cc its the 2nd one that has done it


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Lot's of fun yesterday guys! I wish I could have kept the SC wheels down a little more in the main. I bet I traction rolled it at least 3 or 4 times. I gotta remember not to run those Enduro tires after they water the track or after dark at the River when the traction comes up.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Great race the track seemed like it ran okay, had a little engine trouble but nothin a brand new RB SP 10 cant fix.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea I had good time


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Fun racing electric yesterday. I'm gonna get you soon Darren, you got lucky to shake me on that last lap!

And watch out for Rusty ".3" Purifoy. That guy is gettin crazy consistent!

I'll have the updated points up later tonight.


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

had a great time racing even though my shock broke. thanks to everyone who put the race together


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Points*

And now for the points!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of reminders.

2 Drops in the series

Payouts are 50% for 1st, 30% for 2nd and 20% for 3rd

Bonus of 5 points for perfect attendance of the series.

This post may push the points listing back a page.....


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

A few pics


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Fun racing electric yesterday. I'm gonna get you soon Darren, you got lucky to shake me on that last lap!
> 
> And watch out for Rusty ".3" Purifoy. That guy is gettin crazy consistent!
> 
> I'll have the updated points up later tonight.


Hey Derrick - can you post up the results from Saturday on the Vertigo site. I'd like to look at some lap times.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

+1


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea..Post the zults..I am in Goldsboro with idle hands and no shiney stuff to f** with...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> Hey Derrick - can you post up the results from Saturday on the Vertigo site. I'd like to look at some lap times.


I take it from the thundering silence on your part that you do not intend to honor my request for results from our last event. I do not intend to take such insolence on your part lying down. You sir, are a rapscallion and scalawag!

I hereby challenge you to a duel using the weapons informally known as "e-buggies" to be conducted at our next race meeting! The winner to honored with the presentation of a carbonated beverage of their own choosing; loser to be publicly humiliated herewith upon these very forums.

If I were you sir, I would practice as much as possible over the next fortnight. You're gonna need it sucka! Also, I'd consider switching cars too. :work:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LMAO at Derrick.

F'in Scalawag!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

there were some good racing going on at the last swagger. cant wait to see the lap times, to see how close it actually was.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> I take it from the thundering silence on your part that you do not intend to honor my request for results from our last event. I do not intend to take such insolence on your part lying down. You sir, are a rapscallion and scalawag!
> 
> I hereby challenge you to a duel using the weapons informally known as "e-buggies" to be conducted at our next race meeting! The winner to honored with the presentation of a carbonated beverage of their own choosing; loser to be publicly humiliated herewith upon these very forums.
> 
> If I were you sir, I would practice as much as possible over the next fortnight. You're gonna need it sucka! Also, I'd consider switching cars too. :work:


LOL, ok you finally got my lazy arse to login, now I just have to figure out what the hell you said....

So, my interpretation is you no longer want the results, you just want to go to Ren Fest and make Capitol One commercials (what's in your wallet?)? Either way, I think you have motivated me to post the results tonight so I don't have to read anymore posts like this in the near future.

What's gotten in to Rusty .3 lately?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol thats some funny stuff. cant wait to see how the next race turns out.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao at Rusty going old school on the smack talk. Guess it is time to set my sights on Rusty. He keeps finishing in front of me while Derrik is consistently behind me.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

If Rusty shows up to the next race wearing a kilt he should not be allowed on the drivers stand!!!!!!!!!

Just saying!!!!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that is funny


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results have been posted at the website. Rusty, I know it's passed your bedtime, so you can read the results in the morning with your coffee. Don't forget your spectacles.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

You young whippersnappers think you know everything...I'm still awake and will probably be up for at least ten more minutes! So there.

Remember to respect your elders or risk a smack talk thumping...


----------

